# Tamiya 1/48 Mosquito B Mk. IV



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

DeHavilland Mosquito B Mk.IV



I've been embracing the laziness of retirement, so this is the first kit I've finished in almost 4 months! Gotta get my ass in gear. I'd hoped to build MORE in retirement, not less!
Click the link for more pics.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Everyone; that I know, who has retired - eventually wonders how they had time to go to work! 🤠


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can't even imagine working any more. How did I stand being made to do those things?? 😄


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Check your basement....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beautiful work  The detail in the cockpit and bomb bays is fantastic. 

I love the design aesthetics of British planes--kind of halfway between the American planes and the German planes.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm also a fan of the rounded british designs, the only thing they're lacking is interesting surface details due to the wooden fuselages.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

Your mosquito looks really good! Camo schemes where black is in the mix is always cool. How dare you "dangle" retirement when so many of us are still "working for the man every night and day" (as Ike and Tina would say).  Seriously, congratulations on retirement too.

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

😜

(seriously, thanks)


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Another nice aircraft John!!

I retired a while back and it seems I have less time to do stuff than ever!! I don't know where I ever fit time in to go to work before!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scooke123 said:


> Another nice aircraft John!!
> 
> I retired a while back and it seems I have less time to do stuff than ever!! I don't know where I ever fit time in to go to work before!


For me it's between midnight and 8AM - I still keep having dreams I'm at work!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've had that happen a few times myself - wake up in a cold sweat!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scooke123 said:


> I've had that happen a few times myself - wake up in a cold sweat!!!!!



My dreams like that are PTSD-type nightmares of being in the military again.


----------

